# bruises and scabs



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

hi,

not been on here for a while, sorry. life is very busy with 2 boys and a puppy!

anyone got any tips for a 2 year old who seems set on killing himself?? Boo2 seems to have entered a crazy phase with no sense of his safety. he now constantly has bruises from injuries everywhere, especially his forehead?? barring putting him in hockey protective gear anyone know what to do??

also he keeps picking his scabs off. the only thing that lets one scab heal is getting a new injury so he forgets the old one.

xxruthie


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Hi Ruthie, 
Arnica's good for reducing bruising, stick some cream on as soon as the injuries done (and try and remember to pop some more on!) No idea on the scab front, would putting on a plaster work once you get to the scab phase? Probably slow down healing though.
He'll grow out of the accident prone phase, in the meantime it's eyes in the back of your head and hope for the best I think!
Love
Viva
X


----------

